# Voluntary/Job type work with animals in Glasgow?



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

REALLY would love to do a bit of voluntary or a job relating to animals, I don't mind at all what I'd be doing, wether It would be cleaning out, feeding or just helping out- I don't mind! Oh & I'm 14, so Dogs Trust SPCA etc is out the window lol!

Any one have ideas?
Thanks x x x


----------

